# WICD WPA2-Personal

## Rukiri

I can connect fine with a standard ethernet connection, I could also connect to wifi if Wicd supported wpa2 personal.

Anyone know how to add wpa2 personal to wicd? I can't connect to the internet via wifi if I dont, plus.. my only net connection is wifi so I need to get this resolved and quickly.

```
Linux Spark 3.6.0-rc3 #2 SMP Thu Aug 30 02:27:51 CDT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I managed to get my wifi adapters working, it's just..getting connected with wicd that's an issue.

----------

## The Doctor

This should be easy. Click on the icon to bring up the dialog.

Click "Properties" on the network you want to connect to. Set security to WPA 1/2 and give it your password.

----------

## Rukiri

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> This should be easy. Click on the icon to bring up the dialog.
> 
> Click "Properties" on the network you want to connect to. Set security to WPA 1/2 and give it your password.

 \

I think it's a known issue, been googling for awhile.

I keep getting "bad password' when I know for a fact my passphrase is correct.

----------

## Rukiri

Disregard, connection error.

----------

